# Not So Bad Rust?



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

So I went and looked at another truck today. For the money and mileage and age, this seems like a real deal. It's a Dodge Dakota. I got on the ground and looked around and in most places the frame looks super, still mostly black and smooth from being rustproofed a long time ago. 

But there was this one spot, and I've attached a pic. Camera is flat on the ground shooting up. The round thing is the collar for the shock (or strut), and in the forefront is the edge of the truck, specifically the front door. 

thoughts? Is this part of the frame? is it critical? I just had to junk one truck due to a broken frame, so don't want to tackle another! Is this a spot that could be welded?

Thank you.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Looks like terminal cancer to me,....


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Not what I would call a good candidate.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

That looks to be the support channel for the bed on that side....

If it's a good deal....I don't think that part is that bad. It looks like just that part of the channel is gone....the bed looks ok....

A lot depends on what your going to do with it and how long you want to keep it.

If you plan to fill the bed with dirt and gravel....that part of the bed is not going to last long...that pad will push up into the channel.

But if it's going to be a beater truck....and the price is right....go for it.

FYI....I would have a real good look at the brake lines...those are steel....make sure they are not rusted out. That could be more of a deal killer than the bed


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey ddawg,

No it's way up front right by the front door hinge. What was distressing was when I pulled at the rust to see if it would flake, a chunk fell out in powder form, so I know that section is pretty beat.

I decided to look at more, I have time!

Thanks everyone.


----------

